# Lone Wolf or XOP?



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 29, 2018)

I’m looking at buying either the Lone Wolf system or the XOP system. I’ve had a Lone Wolf stand before coupled with Muddy sticks, but I didn’t like those. So looking at pros/cons of the sticks and also the stand for anyone that’s had both or the XOP since I have experience with the Lone Wolf alpha already.


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have an XOP lock on as well as a lone wolf lock on.  I will buy another XOP when the need arises. Basically the same stands, from the original creator of the lone wolf.  XOP is made in America, LW is made overseas now.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 29, 2018)

spencer12 said:


> I have an XOP lock on as well as a lone wolf lock on.  I will buy another XOP when the need arises. Basically the same stands, from the original creator of the lone wolf.  XOP is made in America, LW is made overseas now.


I saw both were made by the same creator. What about the sticks? Do you like the bracket mount better for the XOP?


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 29, 2018)

hoythunter1861 said:


> I saw both were made by the same creator. What about the sticks? Do you like the bracket mount better for the XOP?



Never used the sticks, as for the mounting bracket, if you are referring to the quick connect bracket I don't use it.  I use the two straps that come with it and will add a ratchet strap around the middle if necessary. If you mean the leveling bracket than yes I love it on the XOP.  

The two stands I have are the XOP Air Raid and the Lone wolf Alpha? (can't remember exactly) They are the "medium" sized hang ons. The only noticeable difference is the XOP seems to be slightly heavier.  The same LW is 12lbs and the XOP is 12.5lbs.  However, I have yet to find a stand with the same amount of room that is anywhere near as light as either of them.


----------



## JSnake (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't think you can go wrong with either. I use a LW with a combo of LW and Hawk helium sticks. I like the versabutton on the LW sticks but I like the double steps of the helium sticks as my first stick on the tree and my last stick transitioning to the stand. I don't have any experience with the XOP sticks.


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 30, 2018)

Honestly can't go wrong with either of them. Never used the sticks but a lot of folks rave about the LW sticks.


----------



## wks41 (Aug 3, 2018)

Millennium m60 or m7 with the hawk helium sticks.  I’ve got a LW hand climber and it’s great but you can’t beat the comfort of a milliennium. The m60 is super comfortable and the m7 is only 8lbs. It’s a small stand but comfortable from just testing it.  I’ll let you know on the 8th how it hunts


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 6, 2018)

wks41 said:


> Millennium m60 or m7 with the hawk helium sticks.  I’ve got a LW hand climber and it’s great but you can’t beat the comfort of a milliennium. The m60 is super comfortable and the m7 is only 8lbs. It’s a small stand but comfortable from just testing it.  I’ll let you know on the 8th how it hunts


I’ll be interested how it does. I used to have an M100 and it was to large and bulky for a run and gun set up. So I had traded it with someone for the Lone Wolf I had.


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 6, 2018)

I'll be using an XOP Air Raid and Hawk Helium sticks this year, stand should be here this afternoon- ordered through Bean Outdoors on AT, $185 shipped, which is cheaper than anywhere I've found online and no sales tax.


----------



## Long Cut (Aug 13, 2018)

Whatever you get, add a Lone Wolf Bat Wing bracket instead of the factory “V” bracket. Bites those gnarly trees and cams over A LOT better. 

Think they’re $15 bucks


----------



## ACE34 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a Lone Wolf Alpha and just recently purchased a XOP Vanish. Spend the extra money and get the Lone Wolf!  I haven't hunted out of it yet but it looks cheaply built and the footsteps bent the first time I put weight on them. I believe LONE WOLF is built in the USA. Do the rope modifications on the Lone Wolf sticks with either of the Lone Wolf stands and you won't be disappointed IMHO!


----------

